# mug press & water bottle press



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I am adding the aluminum water bottles and mugs to my product line, is there a good press that can do both?
I don't really want to go the convection oven route not that much room in my office.

can you reccomend one for me please.

not my picture but this is the bottle i want to start using.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

look for a press that you put your mugs or bottles in sideways, more room for adjustment. i have a org 3, don't make them anymore but have a few heat blankets left, then gonna get a knight mug press. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

What you will probably find is that most mug presses won't accept the smaller diameter bottles without an additional pad wrapped around the bottle to take up the slack.

I purchased a horizontal mug press off ebay and found this out the hard way. Rather than use the pad I decided to modify my press and change the leverage point so it would clamp to the water bottles. It was really just a matter of drilling two optional holes and screwing one of the brackets to the new holes. I added wingnuts so I can change the position of the bracket without having to grab a screwdriver.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a multi function mug press that has four different attachments. One of the attachments is a bottle attachment that is sized for the bottles. The attachments switch out quickly, and it works very well.


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

where can I find the multi function press?


----------



## ramdisk (Sep 7, 2010)

I picked up a convection oven at JCPenny for 50% off just before Christmas. It cost me about $50. I got mug wraps (the ones with the bolt, not the clips) and have had really good luck so far. The convection oven is only about 16" x 12" and actually takes up less room than a press would have taken when you consider the handle, and room to maneuver the mugs. The oven actually sits on a bookcase until its needed and I store the wraps and everything inside. 

I almost purchased a mug press for similar reasons until I figured out the usefulness of the convection oven.. Just my 2 cents.

Nick


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree that the Convection oven is a great option that give you more flexibility. The presses make more sense if you are doing smaller quanitities and to do a couple very quickly as the press heats up quickly.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

I've not been doing this all that long but i've had MANY mugs scrapped with the oven some look carmelized while others have blue on them from an unknown source. I'm also looking for a press hoping that it will give more consistent results. Has anyone used the mug press that you can press 5 at a time? Thanks


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Is the Geo Knight DK 3 suitable for the 20 oz water bottles?....


----------



## greenmonkey (Aug 18, 2012)

iainlondon said:


> Is the Geo Knight DK 3 suitable for the 20 oz water bottles?....


The DK3 will work with 20oz water bottles...BUT you'll need the green rubber pad.

Look on the Conde website (Sublimation Printing, Unisub Blanks, Supplies, Inks, Video Tips and Tricks, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses - Conde Systems, Inc.), find your water bottle (WB600W-CH) and hit the instructions link towards the bottom of the page. Conde uses Geo Knight presses exclusively so their instructions are geared towards the GK presses.

Allen


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Ok Good stuff thank you...


----------



## WiggleButtz (Jan 5, 2015)

OK here is what I did. I have an Epson WF30 with bulk sublimation ink system. I also have a very inexpensive mug press that my brother bought me at Amazon cause he thought he was helping me. The press so far works perfectly even though it was inexpensive (under $100). I bought the aluminum water bottles at Coastal Business Supply. I pressed the bottles at 400 degrees for 60 seconds then immediately dipped in a room temp water bath and pealed the paper off. They came out awesome.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everyone I have the option to get a really cheap Hotronix Mighty Press mug press but the plates aren't interchangeable and it is vertical. I called hotronix this morning and they said the heating area is approx 4.5" x 3.5". I've even scouring the internet to find the template size for water bottles without any luck. 

This is definitely too small for water bottles right?

I'm alright adding a pad in there to make the diameter work but I am pretty sure most printing on these bottles is bigger than 4.5"...


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

jennGO said:


> Hey everyone I have the option to get a really cheap Hotronix Mighty Press mug press but the plates aren't interchangeable and it is vertical. I called hotronix this morning and they said the heating area is approx 4.5" x 3.5". I've even scouring the internet to find the template size for water bottles without any luck.
> 
> This is definitely too small for water bottles right?
> 
> I'm alright adding a pad in there to make the diameter work but I am pretty sure most printing on these bottles is bigger than 4.5"...


That won't work unless your going to print on the bottom half of the bottle only...also can't do steins or frosted mugs with that press either.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Okay that is what I thought. Wishful thinking and all almost had me buy it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Depending on how much mug business you will have, and the condition of that press, if the price is right you may want to get it anyway? I have 3 presses, one of them is the same one you show here. I have had it for ...8 years or so and still works fine. I don't press 50 mugs a week though. I bought a cheapo on ebay that lays down and I altered it with extra pads to print the bottles, mugs and steins. It took some trial and error but got it to work. I don't recommend that route as you never know how long or if a mug press like that will work but I took the chance since I didn't have 800 bucks for the good press. So far so good...)


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

The press is rusty but they guarantee it will work so I was getting suckered in. How did you later it to press bottles etc? I know I can slip a pad in there but isn't it only printing on the bottom then?

No one is salivating at the door for me to press mugs so I didn't want to spend $800 either


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

jennGO said:


> The press is rusty but they guarantee it will work so I was getting suckered in. How did you later it to press bottles etc? I know I can slip a pad in there but isn't it only printing on the bottom then?
> 
> No one is salivating at the door for me to press mugs so I didn't want to spend $800 either


That's why I went the route of the cheap one until I could justify the expensive press. I have an appointment with a customer but when I get back this evening I will PM you with what I did and then you can make a somewhat informed decision...


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

lmcawards said:


> That's why I went the route of the cheap one until I could justify the expensive press. I have an appointment with a customer but when I get back this evening I will PM you with what I did and then you can make a somewhat informed decision...



Thank you I will owe you one!


----------



## jackonads (Mar 16, 2009)

Good day everyone. 
Has anyone tried placing a shaker/protein/ blender bottle into a mug press? Any information would help. Thanks you guys.


----------



## swischer (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm curious on this too. I haven't been able to find info on a shaker cup but really in need to find a solution for this for my clients.


----------



## blacksheepsarge (Feb 21, 2016)

Which size heating element are you using? Any chance you can post a picture of your press? I'm trying to figure out if I can use the existing element or need to buy a new one.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

jackonads said:


> Good day everyone.
> Has anyone tried placing a shaker/protein/ blender bottle into a mug press? Any information would help. Thanks you guys.


Doesn't do any good unless it's coated for sublimation...do you have some? Push come to shove you might find wraps that will work?


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

Have you ever heard about 3D heat press machine? if you are doing much of transfer , you could try it.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

beware of 3D heat presses. They are good for some things, but not the magic machine some are touted as. Do your research and talk to people who have tried them.
Jim


----------



## SCOOBY-DOO (Jul 23, 2010)

I have the Signature Series from HeatPress Nation. It has four heating elements: 20 oz, 17 oz., 12 oz., and 11 oz. and 15 oz..


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

the 3D vacuum heat press machine


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

Scooby has the right idea . Any mug press with multiple sizes available should work well. It is possible you may still need a heat conductive silicone pad for a perfect fit. If your not certain the coating is for sublimation you can try one using a teflon sheet over the mug and transfer paper to protect the heat pad on your press. Luck!

Jim


----------



## AndyAwesomenss (Jan 7, 2021)

WiggleButtz said:


> OK here is what I did. I have an Epson WF30 with bulk sublimation ink system. I also have a very inexpensive mug press that my brother bought me at Amazon cause he thought he was helping me. The press so far works perfectly even though it was inexpensive (under $100). I bought the aluminum water bottles at Coastal Business Supply. I pressed the bottles at 400 degrees for 60 seconds then immediately dipped in a room temp water bath and pealed the paper off. They came out awesome.


Do you know the name of the press you have?
Or could you please share a picture?
Thanks so much
Andy


----------

